# Medicare vaccines G0008 and 90471



## Jlanglais

Medicare patient has flu shot....G0008 used for the administration (along with the Q code) Now if this patient also receives a Tdap would we use 90471 or 90472 as the  "second" immunization administration code? We have been using 90471.


----------



## johnmeyer

I would think you'd be forced to use 90471 since you have to use it in order to also use the add on code of 90472.


----------



## aclements

You would have to use 90471 because G0008 is not a primary code for 90472. Also remember, Medicare doesn't pay for vaccinations outside of the flu, pneomoccocal and HepB. They will pay for tetanus if there is a medical reason for it, but not just a preventative vaccination. Therefore, there really isn't any information out there on billing G0008 and 90471 together. I have looked.


----------



## e.ladora@yahoo.com

*G0008*

You would use G0008 (for administration) and a Q code (vaccine and description)- like Q2033, Q2034, Q2036, Q2037, Q2038, Q2039 in place of your 90471


----------



## Leenahz

I've seen G0008 and 90471 with a 59 modifier billed successfully with a flu and Td vaccine, not a flu and Tdap.  I don't think Medicare pays for a Tdap in any scenario....

Lena


----------



## coder2533

There is an NCCI edit for G0008, G0009 & G0010 when billed with 90471. The G codes are the column 2 codes.


----------

